# ممكن تساعدوني (أنواع المناجم)



## بن زاوي رقية أنفال (10 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم

أنا طالبة تخصص مناجم 
ابحث عن انواع المناجم من حيث الشكل فممكن تفيدوني 
ولم اجد أي مواضيع تتحدث عن هذا التخصص بناء المناجم 

وشكرا​


----------



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

*سلام 
تجدين هنا مدخل الى نمطي المناجم (مكشوفة و تحت ارضية)

مقدمة
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmmwol3lumm


1-مفاهيم عامة عن الصخور والخامات
http://www.mediafire.com/?qq5yzwunj5y




*


----------



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

لقلب الكتاب 
ََAffichage ----Rotation --------- Horaire
ou
View---------Rotation--- Clockwise


----------



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151708.html
لعباس محمود الخطيب


----------



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151714.html
و هنا ايضا


----------



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?igucmedrn0u


----------



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147880.html


----------



## alshangiti (12 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء 

ارجو من الجميع وانا اولكم باستخدام خاصية البحث لأن الموقع مليئ بجميع انواع او طرق التعدين حتى التعدين فى قاع المحيطات


----------



## بن زاوي رقية أنفال (1 سبتمبر 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم .................حقا افدتموني كثيرا.*_


----------

